

Show HN: Astral – organize your GitHub Stars easely - lalmachado
http://astralapp.com/

======
notduncansmith
That header effect is super cool. I extracted it here in case anyone else
wants to use it:
[http://codepen.io/notduncansmith/pen/ogbwEv](http://codepen.io/notduncansmith/pen/ogbwEv)

